# exhaust and lacquer



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

as some of you may be aware i did an in situ detail of my under carriage this summer. unfortunately the heat paint i used hasnt done too well and has lots of stone chips in it already - spoiling what was a nice tidy job. im just wondering if i go over it again this weekend and use some lacquer on it to try and protect it from chipping will this be ok? will lacquer stand up to the high temp of the exhaust? im guessing not but id like to know for sure - i dont want to do anything dodgey!! similarly i plan on giving everything a clean and then a layer of bare bones to try and protect everything over winter - does anyone know if bare bones is ok on hot items? thanks in advance.


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

im pretty sure you can buy clear heat proof paint i.e. lacquer.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

You can get high temperature lacquer. I used it on a manifold heat shield a few years ago and it did discolour, but that is in a very hot environment.

Chris.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> You can get high temperature lacquer. I used it on a manifold heat shield a few years ago and it did discolour, but that is in a very hot environment.
> 
> Chris.


ive never seen it in halfords. is a "source online" jobby?


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you can buy in store. IIRC it is by the halfords own branded paint tins for manifolds/calipers etc.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

cheers, i shall check again!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

what did you use to paint it?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Rob88 said:


> I think you can buy in store. IIRC it is by the halfords own branded paint tins for manifolds/calipers etc.


Yeah, I do believe Halfords do their own. Sure I've seen it in a local motor factors too.

Chris.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

bigmc said:


> what did you use to paint it?


halfords high temp paint.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok, i managed to get some Gunk engine lacquer this weekend. il prob have to wait for the temp to raise before i use it - but if anyones interested in its performance il keep this thread updated with how it goes.

whilst im on the subject halfords do a high temp engine enamel paint that you apply by brush. do people think this will be better than the stuff in spray cans. i havent been too impressed with the spray cans on the sump and wondered if the enamel paint would cover better/thicker and overall look better. tempted to give it a blast to be honest.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not wrap your exhaust or get it professionally ceramic coated 
http://www.zircotec.com/


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not really looking to spend money on this car, just wanted the under carriage to be as clean and tidy as the rest of the car.


----------



## Yamis (May 21, 2011)

was this any good then?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not very good, paint still chipped and discoloured  i resorted to polishing with power drill and wire brush head.


----------

